# $6500 - 28’ 2009 Northtrail Heartland



## Jkettler (Jun 10, 2019)

2009 Heartland Northtrail 28BHS original owner. Clean Texas title in hand. Bunkhouse layout. Oversized queen with (1) double bunk and (1) single bunk. (1) living room slide. Slide topper. Dinette and sofa turn into sleeping beds. Never smoked in. Inside is in excellent condition. Everything is in working condition. Outside needs some cosmetic repairs to be put back into original condition but not necessary. Dry weight is approx. 5,000 lbs. convection oven with microwave. A/C ducted throughout camper. Black tank flush. Sway bars included.


----------

